
Show HN: Anyshortcut, customize shortcut, boost productivity - Folyd
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/show-ih-anyshortcut-customize-shortcut-boost-productivity-a2f41921e5
======
Folyd
Any comment or feedback is welcome. :)

